# Best Kayak for Bigger Person???



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

Seems like the Jackson Fun line is very adaptable to different sizes of boaters. I have a wavesport Z that is flat out long, so I know where you are coming from.


----------



## duckfoot (Oct 10, 2003)

I am 6'4" (or a little taller) fit well into a Kingpin 6.3. I'm pretty skinny (180), but I don't think if I was a little bigger it'd be much of a problem and have a good friend that is my hieght and your weight that paddles the same boat. I also know other big dudes that fit into the Crazy 88, the biggest version of the ZG and the biggest version of the Space Cadet or Pocket Rocket ( I can't remember which one is bigger).
I would think that the Honcho would spend a lot of time in your garage if you keep it. I had an Outlaw before the Kingpin and I haven't seen it in three years, even though I still own it. It basically sits in a storage unit in Denver.
Finding a playboat for someone your size shouldn't be much of a problem though. You might not have much outfitting for you feet, but you'll fit in a bunch of boats.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Wilbert,

If you have interest in demo'ing a Fun or any JK for that matter, feel free to drop me a line... [email protected]

I live in Boulder though... so it depends, maybe there is another closer shop around.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

All aroud boats that are a little shorter: I am 6'4" and about 185 and have been in all of these.

Super EZ (complete comfort, bit older design)
EZG 60 by Wave Sport (probably the best all around boat, not super good at any ont thing though
Riot Nitro 58 gallons (good all around boat)
Super Fun, Jackson or even the 4 Fun I can fit into
Dagger Juice, for bigger guys
Dagger kingpin, tons of room

Park and play boats that loop and do all that new school jive:

RAD 195 by Bliss Stick (loops are sick)
Super Star by Jackson Kayaks (loopy as well)
Crazy 88 (this thing will sink for your weight though) dagger
Orbit Fish by Necky (dosn't loop as well but the thing blunts and cartwheels better than anything I have ever been in)
Fluid big Flirt (I hear wonderful things but haven't paddled this one
Robson NRG Xl (very slicy and kinda wierd, you probably weight to much)
Airhead by Liquid Logic (pretty sweet boat but slow on a wave, everything else it does pretty well)
Riot Air 60 is a great boat for sure

Hmmmm Did I miss anything?


----------



## ants (Apr 26, 2005)

I have an S6X 205 which is a great playboat for bigger paddlers. It came out Fall 2003 and is superb on a wave, and good for throwing ends, loops etc. It is yellow and blue and in great shape. I am asking $450. If you are interested, drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I was looking at the new I-4... it's a do everything boat and a few people I've talked with really like the boat. Anyone have one?


----------



## johnt (Jul 5, 2005)

Not sure how you are defining big, but I'll second the Super Fun. I'm 6'9" and fit
fairly well in it. Getting the happy feet (bean bag bulkhead) right took a bit, but
when I have it right I can sit in this boat for 2+ hours w/o feet or legs going numb.

At 200lbs, I'm on the lighter side of the center weight for the boat for playing and
since I have the seat back all the way, the center of gravity is shifted back more
than is ideal, but it's great fun. The only problem I've had has been in bigger
waves it has a tendancy to flip me backwards if I'm not careful. Otherwise the
boat surfs great, is very easy to do stern squirts in, and probably lots of other
things I'm not capable of doing!

The biggest gripe I have is the outfitting that comes in the boat isn't as 
nice as I would have liked and have seen in other boats, but I'm slowly 
redoing everything.

I know of various people 6'5" and taller in this boat and several much heavier
than I am.


----------



## justinlk (May 25, 2005)

*super fun*

Johnt - my buddy is 6'6" and we went to one of the Mtn shop demo days in the poudre, and he tried every one they had - couldn't get into any of them. He is 225 or so. He tried the LL Hoss and Jefe and could not even get in when they completed unbolted bulkheads. He also tried the WS diesel and similar story... I think he has freakishly long legs. You think the Super fun would still work for him?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

Super Fun should work, maybe the Super EZ as well. The Super EZ is freaking huge inside.

Still maybe the Airhead too. No love on the EZG 60 huh?

NH


----------



## johnt (Jul 5, 2005)

SuperFun should fit him great. I think he'd actually be a perfect
fit for him. They rate it for up to 38" inseams, I'm 40-41" and 
fit fairly well. With that weight and height, I bet he'd have a
great fit.

I had similar problems. The only small boats I sort of fit in
were the SuperFun and Super EZ. The Super EZ did not fit
me well. My feet & legs would go numb in it within 15 min
of getting in. The SuperFun had a better fit for me as well
as being easier to roll then the SuperFun. In addition if
he is looking for a play boat, the SuperFun is more of a 
playboat than the Super EZ (at least for my abiilities).

I haven't tried Jackson's Super Hero (creek/river runner)
which supposedly fits a 40" inseam. I'll have to demo this
at some point. Otherwise in the bigger boats the RPM Max
(old) and Mamba have fit the best.


----------



## kentv (Apr 3, 2004)

Kingpin 6.3 - most comfy boat for my 6'4-200lbs. Love it.


----------

